#   ,   8  2019   22.00 .

## LML

.

        .,    -,     4   !
  ,   
8  2019   22.00  23.00        
 ,    2-               .

*        һ 
(     )
*
1.          ..
2.           .
3.        .
4.        ,   ,     .
5.    :)     .)    .
6.  : 
6.1   8.05.2019.    *145.400  145.575* , 
* 22:00  23:00    :* 
1-   22:00  22:10; 
2-   22:10  22:20; 
3-   22:20  22:30; 
4-   22:30  22:40; 
5-   22:40  22:50; 
6-   22:50  23:00. 

6.2 * :  * 
6.3 *   (FM)* 
6.4     . 
6.5    ,   *RS    ,   001. 
   .* 
6.6 **  ** . 
6.7.       ,      .   QSO  1 .     ,   ,  . 
7.    . 
7.1           ****  , , , ,   ,   QSO (),  ,        7- ,   ,  : *ua6bfl@mail.ru*   ,   : / 92,, 350000,  .. (    ). 
7.2                      ,   20-    . 
8.    : 
8.1          : 
)  ,   
)  ,   .  (  3-)
)  ,   (   3-)
)  . 
8.2          ,      . 
8.3   ,   . 
,  1-3        . 

,  1-  13-         .

----------


## LML

.
8  2019  
 22.00 .

----------

